# Best Black Belt: Silk, Satin, or Cotton



## bdocili (May 9, 2007)

I was just wondering what type of black belts that everyone wears.  I know that alot of people like to wear the silk ones because they get worn down so easily (giving that white look).  Satin does as well.  Cotton usually holds up the best if you DON"T like the look of someone who have been doing Karate for 50 years.

I wear a Shureido Satin black belt.  I take good care of it, and try really hard not to let it get worn down.  While I can appreciate the look of a worn down black belt, I don't like it when I see young guys who obviously have not been a black belt very long wearing them.  I am sure that they spent some time on an electric sanding tool with their belt.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2007)

I wear a Cotton Tokaido belt.  I like it.


----------



## Kacey (May 9, 2007)

I wear the one my sahbum gave me.  It's cotton.  The tag was removed when the stripes were embroidered.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 9, 2007)

As my art is iaido, it's not really a point that comes up; the obi is worn under the hakama and is thus not seen.

Plus, belt colour is not a sign of rank either.

That said, noone likes a tatty obi - it doesn't speak well of you when preparing for class.


----------



## Tames D (May 9, 2007)

I've always worn cotton.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 9, 2007)

Mine is a cotton one by KWON and I love the way it is wearing down.  It looks and ties great.

AoG


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 9, 2007)

I wear a belt made of cotton. It absorbs sweat well, and now it's nicely broken in and feels and wears like a comfortable pair of old shoes.


----------



## Grenadier (May 9, 2007)

I've owned both a Shureido satin and Tokaido cotton belts, so here's my take on the choices:

Satin pros: Looks prettier, not quite as stiff, and easier to break in than cotton.  

Satin cons: Surface is more slippery, making the initial cinching of the knot more difficult, since it tends to slip a bit more.  Once it's broken in, though, this isn't a problem.  Still, satin wears out more easily.  

Cotton pros: More durable than satin, doesn't fray nearly as quickly.  Of course, some people prefer the frayed look, but I've had the same Tokaido belt for two and a half years right now, and it's been great so far.  Knot stays in place more easily, since the surface is rougher.

Cotton cons: Stiffer, takes longer to break in than satin.  I've always had good luck when running a cotton belt through a single, gentle cycle in the washing machine, using cold water, and a very mild detergent.  Let drip dry, and it's almost broken in just right, and will stay that way.  

Also, the dyes from cotton black belts tend to bleed into your gi a bit, so don't be surprised at seeing some black smudging on your gi where your belt was, especially after a hard workout.  



Overall?  I prefer heavier cotton.  My Tokaido belt is 1.5" wide, and has maintained its shape quite nicely over the years.  Parts of it are starting to fade, but the belt is in terriffic condition.  When this one wears out, I'll ask my sensei to order me another just like it.


----------



## tellner (May 9, 2007)

Leather. With big chrome studs


----------



## IcemanSK (May 9, 2007)

I wear cotton Eosin Panther belts. They wear well. No desire to get a satin belt. Just not my style.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> Leather. With big chrome studs


 
ROLF Rock on, full contact metal stylee, dude! .


----------



## chinto01 (May 10, 2007)

I have a shureido cotton black belt. 

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 10, 2007)

Cotton with my karate uniform and I don't care who made it as long as it is the size i want and I like the wauy it feels when I put it on
Silk with my chinese uniforms
no belt most of the time if I dont have to wear one. Most people I deal/work/associate know who I am and that i am a black belt so I only wear a belt at tournaments, gradings, or if I go to another school


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 10, 2007)

I have several belts from various systems I've studied. I have four cotton, one silk, one satin. I like the look of the silk best, but it also has the most care required. The cotton ones are the ones I wear most often.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Leather. With big chrome studs


 
And a buckle for self defense.  Get a black belt in rodeo!
Seriously though, cotton.  And let it get worn out.  I'd never wash my belt though.  Espeacially if I had a black belt.


----------



## jim777 (May 21, 2007)

When I reach black belt, my Sahbum will present me a belt with my name embroidered on it, and the name of our school. I'll wear that until I get promoted into another one. At the moment I believe they are Pro Force cotton belts, so they are good quality belts.


----------



## Michael Hubbard (Jul 25, 2021)

I prefer heavy cotton black belts like the KI international and Tokaido black belts.  I find that they stay tied in the same position for a long time during class.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 26, 2021)

Silk. They have a beautiful sheen and age gracefully. The knot stops slipping once the ares roughens a little but, as a tip, very slightly dampening the knot-area keeps it in place.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 5, 2021)

Cotton for me when I wear one.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the belts from Eosin Panther. They're not cheap, but they are outstanding quality. I wouldn't ever get a Geup rank from them, but for a belt that will be worn for a long time, they can't be beat. The belts I give are double sided. One tip has the students name, the other the system. English on one side, Korean on the other.


----------

